# Which Product(s) for Cleaning CZ SP-01 9mm?



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Which products should I buy/use for cleaning my new CZ SP-01 9mm?

any other special advice/tips for cleaning this pistol?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

any advice?


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use G96 gun treatment as a cleaner (although it does provide some lubrication as well), and Breakfree CLP as an oil. I got a Kleenbore gun cleaning kit for the caliber of my pistol -- it has the rods, brushes, and a few patches to get you started for about $10 or $15. Of course you'll need more patches with time, maybe some Q-tips, etc...

But, what I use is nothing special for CZ SP-01. I don't think there is anything special that you need. Just find what works for you. Do a YouTube search for field stripping and cleaning of your pistol and other similar ones. You'll find many, many demos of what people use and what they do.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

CZ used to package their guns with a nylon brush and a little slotted plastic rod for sticking a patch on. That and an old tee shirt and a can of Breakfree CLP will work fine for the first few hundred rounds. Then you can add an old tooth brush and some Q-Tips, and maybe some Hoppes No. 9. You can used canned air, if you want, but be careful not to blow debris down into the trigger mechanism.

A tiny drop of Mobil One on the rails works well, too.


----------

